# RIP Dibble aged approx 13 years.



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

RIP Dibble aka Diva. Shih-tzu aged at least 13 years.
I got her from one of ther huge estates in Peterborough from a family who's kids had thrown her down the stairs a couple of times and then blamed her for biting the brats. I brought her home aged 4 year old in 2001 and the first thing she did was launch herself at my giant schnauzer bitch. Dibble fought for fun!
A quick spay sorted out her aggression but never completely stopped her liking a scrap although it was never serious. 
Dibble waddled about like she owned the world. A little battleship on legs. She stole eggs from the henhouse at every opportunity. In latter years she became deaf and developed cataracts but she still found where the hens had laid eggs and still came outside with me to do the livestock chores.This past week saw her arthritis getting worse and her weight drpping off her and she slept almost all the time. This weekend, I saw that she'd had enough. She's had a nice life but if I could stop it for her now she'd like it very much. Dibble went to sleep in my arms at 11am today, I told her that she was an ugly squashy faced buggy eyed dog, and she wagged her tail like mad. She didn't understand the words I spoke, but she understood the love in my voice as I said them.
She has been buried down in the poultry yard, near to the nest boxes she loved to raid. Funny how such an ugly, grumpy little dog can leave me feeling such a huge sense of loss.
Here is a photo taken in 2002 of her posing as usual. Whenever I got my camera out, she'd shove all the other dogs away to get in shot.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awww RIP dibble
bet she was very grateful to you for the new life you gave her


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rach666 said:


> awww RIP dibble
> bet she was very grateful to you for the new life you gave her


grateful? Ha!! not my Dibs. She expected it as a right and woe betide anyone not showing her due respect hehe. She was a character, just how I like 'em, with a real spark of life and gutsy.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> grateful? Ha!! not my Dibs. She expected it as a right and woe betide anyone not showing her due respect hehe. She was a character, just how I like 'em, with a real spark of life and gutsy.


 
:lol2: awww she sounded like a right little madam!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rach666 said:


> :lol2: awww she sounded like a right little madam!


 I think she reminded me of me :lol2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

RIP Dibble. Sounds like my kind of lady!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pam so sorry i have only just seen this 

(((hugs))) to you 

And RIP lil dibble run free at the bridge


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

*r.i.p*

im so sorry to here of your news ,its sounds like she had a great life with you . r.i.p dibble xx


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Pam so sorry i have only just seen this
> 
> (((hugs))) to you
> 
> And RIP lil dibble run free at the bridge


 Thanks Emma mate. I doubt she'll be running though, I bet she's in the middle of scrap as I type this, sorting out the heirachy and letting all the others know that now she's arrived, there is a new pack leader, until mummy joins them. :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Dibble.
Sounds like she had an amazing life with you after you saved her from a horrible first few years


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Thanks Emma mate. I doubt she'll be running though, I bet she's in the middle of scrap as I type this, sorting out the heirachy and letting all the others know that now she's arrived, there is a new pack leader, until mummy joins them. :flrt:


hee hee well where ever she is im sure she will be making herself known as boss 

you gave her a wonderful life pam and never gave up on her until you knew it was time 

Im sure she will always love and respect you for what you have done for her in her time with you hun :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

